# Sunscreen.. baby vs kids ?



## Laura--x

Can i start using kids sun lotion on Maisie now ? Is there actually any difference between the baby ones and the kids ones ?


----------



## mommyof3co

I really don't think there is much of a difference, probably a marketing thing. There was this list released that I looked up the sunscreen we've been using and it was rated very badly...it was baby stuff. I found some other stuff that's kids stuff that's rated much better so I'll be switching to that


----------



## Laura--x

Can i ask what kids one it was ? x


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah Baby Aveeno and also Banana Boat Baby SPF 50...we are going to switch to Coppertone Kids. 

Here is the site, I don't know if it has all of yalls brands or just mainly Us? but it had every brand imaginable for us. The Coppertone Kids is rated a 3 which is right into the yellow section...1 is best...but I really need something that I can get at a local store, not order online and have to wait for it as we go through a lot between all 3 boys during the summer. 

https://www.ewg.org/2010sunscreen/


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Not sure tbh! 
While we were on holiday we weren't even using an baby suncream... my mum gets a presciption factor 50 suncream cos of her skin and she gave it to me and dr said this was fine for us to use on joshua


----------



## candeur

I'm not sure what the difference is... I bought Seren the kids one this year though... Just the tesco brand one and she's been fine with it.


----------



## Laura2919

I use either baby or kids in Nivea! As long as its the same protection! Young children and babies should have factor 50! Nivea is BOGOF in boots too!


----------



## Blah11

I use banana boat baby one :shrug: shes never been burnt so... guess it works.


----------



## Jemma_x

I use nivea baby one factor 50, all suncream is half price in morrisons


----------



## Serene123

I still use baby lotion :) If it's good for a baby it's good for a toddler :lol:


----------



## FierceAngel

we use boots soltan baby on luisa its 50+ and was same price as the kids one (was bogof too)

the kids one said 18months plus


----------



## lollylou1

i can honestly say i didnt notice the difference! however we use the nivea factor 50 the coloured one! we having major suncream issues in our house though as annabelles skin is coming out in excema cos of the cream i have tried different ones but may have to be a trip to the doctors!

Lou
xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i dont think i have noticed the difference , i just make sure its factor 50+ and i always go OTT , as kids we never got sun cream put on unless it was off my nanna and we always burned so i always make sure alex has his cream on and his hat on (even if it means putting his hat back on a zillion times a day)


----------



## Abz1982

Blah11 said:


> I use banana boat baby one :shrug: shes never been burnt so... guess it works.

Same here. The other day we had to put her in the adult sun cream factor 50 and she actually seemed happier - and didnt get red at all. 

But having just read some of that website - are EU sunscreens better (in general and health wise) than US ones? 

Also, does anyone here ever take LO out to allow them uninhibited sunshine? We do with Emma so she can get enough Vit D. And I remember someone commenting on here about MIL complaining that their child wont get a tan - I think she was more thinking that she won't get a dose of the sun fior health reasons.


----------



## missjess

mommyof3co said:


> Yeah Baby Aveeno and also Banana Boat Baby SPF 50...we are going to switch to Coppertone Kids.
> 
> Here is the site, I don't know if it has all of yalls brands or just mainly Us? but it had every brand imaginable for us. The Coppertone Kids is rated a 3 which is right into the yellow section...1 is best...but I really need something that I can get at a local store, not order online and have to wait for it as we go through a lot between all 3 boys during the summer.
> 
> https://www.ewg.org/2010sunscreen/

Wow hun thanks for that website!!! Our sunscreen, neutrogena kids waterguard is rated 7 !! OMG! I am sooo throwing that in the garbage and buying another one! :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

both my boys get johnsons baby factor 50+, personally i use on of nivea's lowest factors because i never burn or brown even after hours and hours out in the sun, probably coming from nz next to the huge hole in the ozone layer has made my skin a bit tougher naturally and the english sun doesnt do diddly squat to me


----------



## Panda_Ally

Not sure, i use kids on holly so i find its less thick and goes on easier!


----------



## Samemka

I was told the only difference between baby and kids (ones that say 18month plus) suncream is that the baby one has added moisturiser!


----------



## emilyjade

cant remember what brand we got but we have factor 50 and them face sticks and its the kid's ones x


----------

